# Wertiges Notebook fürs Studium



## iCommander (16. August 2012)

*Wertiges Notebook fürs Studium*

Hallo Leute,

Ich suche fürs Studium hochwertiges Notebook um die 13" (12.5" und 13.4" gehen auch^^).

Mir ist wichtig:

+ Hochwertiges Gehäuse, das vllt. auch ein bisschen was aushält, mir kommt es weniger auf das Aussehen als die Haptik an, wobei Schick auch nicht schlecht wäre 
+ Möglichst schlank
+ Lange Akkulaufzeit
+ Gute Tastatur
+ Power sollte für kleinere Zeitvertreib-Spiele a la Age of Empires reichen (also nix wirklich aufwändiges)

Schön wäre eine SSD...
Mir ist egal ob Windows oder Mac OS.

Budget ist max. 1200€, jedoch wären so um die 800-900€ angenehmer...

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!


----------



## fadade (16. August 2012)

*AW: Wertiges Notebook fürs Studium*

Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche und auf folgendes gestoßen: Test Samsung Serie 7 Chronos 700Z7C Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Gibts auch in einer 13"-Variante, die dann Chronos-700Z*3*C heißt 

Ansonsten könnte ein Sony VAIO S13 wohl etwas für dich sein. Beginnt preislich bei ~850€ und man kann als Studen noch einmal 7-10% Rabatt im Education-Store bekommen 

Die von dir genannten Spiele laufen inzwischen auch gut auf der Intel IGP HD4000 der Ivy-Bridge-Reihe, wobei die von mir vorgeschlagenen Geräte auch eine dedizierte Grafik mitbringen (bzw. ist auswählbar) und dann auch dementsprechend leistungsfähiger sind.


----------



## strolch609 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Wertiges Notebook fürs Studium*

Schau die mal die ThinkPad x-Serie an


----------



## hydro (17. August 2012)

Mit dem Budget stehen dir eigentlich alle Möglichkeiten offen. Du solltest darauf achten möglichst einen Ivy-Bridge i5 zu nehmen. I7 können bei den flachen Gehäusen sehr heiß werden ( war zmd. Bei Sandy-Bridge so). 8GB Ram, SSD mit min. 100GB Speicher, leicht(!!), flach, Eingabegeräte. Hab mein Air fürs Studium gekauft, war eigentlich größten Teils zu frieden. Super zu bedienen (Touchpad und Tastatur), hat viele nützliche Programme für Studenten auf einen Blick. 
Bei macatcampus kann man noch ein paar Euro sparen.

Alternativ finde ich eigentlich nur das Asus Zenbook. Etwas günstiger, von der Hardware etwas besser, aber Eingabe hat mir da nicht so gefallen.


----------



## frezz3r (17. August 2012)

*AW: Wertiges Notebook fürs Studium*

Für das Studium ist sowas perfekt: Serie 5 Ultra 530U3C-A01DE - TECHNISCHE DATEN | SAMSUNG 
Aber leider nichts zum spielen


----------



## iCommander (18. August 2012)

*AW: Wertiges Notebook fürs Studium*

grundsätzlich fand ich das Macbook air auch ziemlich gut, mache mir jedoch bisschen gedanken, da alle Komponenten verklebt oder verlötet sind - was mach ich wenn mir nach der garantie was kaputt geht?!? das ist dann doch bestimmt sau teuer oder?


----------



## hydro (20. August 2012)

Kommt darauf was kaputt geht. Ein Akku ist kein Thema, ein Display geht auch. Aber sobald was an der SSD, Board etc ist kannst du das Teil sogut wie wegwerfen. Da ist neu kaufen meistens günstiger. Mut Apple Care hast du 3Jahre volle Garantie, kostet aber leider ~180€. Ob das Zenbook z.b. Nicht verlötet ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## XtremeDark (20. August 2012)

*AW: Wertiges Notebook fürs Studium*

Also ich als Macbook Pro User (Ja, das mit Retina Display) kann dir zu dem Macbook Air raten, welches ich mal testen durfte. Verarbeitung ist top dank Unibody-Aluminum-Gehäuse, mit OS X lässt sich sehr gut arbeiten und dank schneller SSD läuft alles flüssig und ohne Ruckler. Nebenbei ist es auch sehr leicht  und dünn, was ein Notebook fürs Studium auch sein sollte.
Von der Leistung her stimmt auch alles, ein ULV Core i5/i5 sollte in Kombination mit der recht passablen HD Graphics 4000 deinen Ansprüchen genügen.

Alternative: Das neue Asus Zenbook Prime mit IPS-FullHD-Bildschirm. Verarbeitung ist nicht so top wie beim Macbook Air, aber ansonsten steht das Zenbook Prime dem Macbook Air in nichts nach. Okay, das Zenbook Prime hat den besseren Bildschirm. Gleicht sich alles aus


----------



## iCommander (20. August 2012)

*AW: Wertiges Notebook fürs Studium*

weiß irgendjemand ob das Zenbook innendrin auch so verlötet/verklebt ist wie das MBA?
Das ist das einzige was mir noch so ein bisschen sorgen bereitet...


----------



## tobsel88 (20. August 2012)

Beim Ux31a kannst du nichts wechseln. Beim UX32VD dagegen kannst du einen RAM Riegel und die Festplatte tauschen.


----------



## iCommander (20. August 2012)

*AW: Wertiges Notebook fürs Studium*



tobsel88 schrieb:


> Beim Ux31a kannst du nichts wechseln. Beim UX32VD dagegen kannst du einen RAM Riegel und die Festplatte tauschen.


 
kann man beim ux31 (was ich persönlich besser find) den nur selber nix wechseln oder ist wirklich alles verschweisst/-lötet wie beim MBA? mir gehts halt um die reparierbarkeit falls zb mal der RAM den geist aufgibt...
weißt du des zufällig


----------



## XtremeDark (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wertiges Notebook fürs Studium*

RAM ist, wie auch beim Macbook Air, verlötet. Guckst du hier -> Test Asus Zenbook Prime UX31A Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## iCommander (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wertiges Notebook fürs Studium*

Sorry wenn ich deswegen etwas rumnerve aber: denkt ihr da muss man sich Gedanken mache, wegen der Reparierbarkeit bei Zenbook, MBA oder ähnlichen?
Bin halt armer Student und will deshalb nur einmal soviel Geld ausgeben, und nicht nach 2 Jahren wieder, weil der Prozessor (oder RAM/ oder SSD/ oder...) den Geist aufgegeben hat und damit das ganze Notebook Schrott ist....

Nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wertiges Notebook fürs Studium*

Wenn du was stabiles wartbares willst kauf ein Business Notebook wie ein Lenovo Thinkpad oder ein Dell Latitude o.Ä.. Bei Lenovo bekommst du online ein Hardware Maintenance Manual dazu und kannst nahezu alles selbst machen. Dell bietet bei den Service Manuals ähnliches. Das ist im Business Bereich halt gängig aber nicht bei Consumer Books. Die Tastaturen sind in dem Markt auch meist besser.
Die Ultrabooks und alles was in die Richtung geht erkaufen sich das Design halt durch verkleben, verlöten etc. pp. und Tastaturen sind nicht unbedingt für Vielschreiber ausgelegt.

Mit persönlich macht zur Zeit ein Latitude XT unheimlich Laune. Mit Win8 machen Convertibles plötzlich richtig Sinn(pdfs annotieren geht z.B. von Haus aus und die generelle Touch Auslegung ist ja oft genug Diskussionsstoff), allerdings verzichtet man da immer etwas auf Akkulaufzeit(das Scharnier braucht Platz).


----------



## Crymes (24. August 2012)

Hol dir ein Ultrabook und lass die Garantie verlängern.
Glaub 4 Jahre kosten 50€ mehr oder so.


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2012)

*AW: Wertiges Notebook fürs Studium*

Willst du das auch begründen oder findest du "Ultrabooks" einfach cool?


----------



## Crymes (24. August 2012)

*AW: Wertiges Notebook fürs Studium*

Er hat ja nselbst geschrieben, dass ein hochwertiges Gehäuse gut ist, es schlank und ausdauernd sein soll.
Ich habe auch nichts gegen ein MAcBook, aber die ULtrabooks gibts ja schon für 700-800€.
Im höheren Budget gibts dann auch noch eine dedizierte Grafikkarte.


----------



## ile (24. August 2012)

Samsung Series 9 !!!


----------



## my_gen3 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Wertiges Notebook fürs Studium*



iCommander schrieb:


> + Hochwertiges Gehäuse, das vllt. auch ein bisschen was aushält, mir kommt es weniger auf das Aussehen als die Haptik an, wobei Schick auch nicht schlecht wäre
> + Möglichst schlank
> + Lange Akkulaufzeit
> + Gute Tastatur
> + Power sollte für kleinere Zeitvertreib-Spiele a la Age of Empires reichen (also nix wirklich aufwändiges)


 
Kann mich nur der Empfehlungen für ein Macbook Air anschliessen. Zumal es eines der wenigen wirklich Rucksacktauglichen Modell ist. Reparaturarbeiten sind bei Apple Produkten generell sehr, naja, "problematisch"


----------



## XtremeDark (24. August 2012)

*AW: Wertiges Notebook fürs Studium*

Falls es überhaupt zu Reparaturen kommt  Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie ein Problem mit Apples Hardware. Tja, gute Qualität.


----------



## fadade (24. August 2012)

*AW: Wertiges Notebook fürs Studium*

(Wie lange bietet Apple eigentlich Garantie oder wat auch immer für seine Geräte an? Habe neulich gehört, dass ein defektes Gerät dort noch nach 6(!) Jahren umgetauscht wurde ...)


----------



## hydro (25. August 2012)

*AW: Wertiges Notebook fürs Studium*

1 Jahr volle Garantie, dabei wird wie üblich das Gerät repariert (falls möglich), mit dem Apple Care (ca. 180€) 3 Jahre volle Garantie (bis auf Akkus) und das Notebook wird direkt getauscht. Mit dem Apple Care kann man gleichzeitig seinen Router und das AppleTV abdecken afaik.

6Jahre halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich. Überhaupt so eine Laufzeit wäre erstklassig, denn auch Apple kann nicht zaubern.

Habe bis jetzt auch noch nie Probleme mit der Reparatur oder dem Tausch von Apple Produkten gehabt. Im Gegenteil ich war jedes mal positiv überrascht.


----------

